# Pregnancy and DP?



## ibberz (Dec 12, 2008)

I have experienced DP before but did recover from this episode. However, since becoming pregnant it has returned and is apparent for the majority of each day. Does anyone know if there is a link between the two? And will it eventually cease again?


----------



## singer24 (Sep 30, 2008)

hey i can totally relate to this, i first got dp/dr when i was 7 week pregnant, i strongly believe its got something to do with a rapid change in hormones.
also every month when im due on i feel worse!!!!

xxx


----------



## drawynitsed (Dec 14, 2008)

I've had continually from DP long before I got pregnant, but to be honest, I didn't notice much difference during the pregnancy or after delivery.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I experienced my second pregnancy after the initial onset of my DP. Whether it is related or not I my DP actually seemed to diminish. I attribute this to the fact that I was so preoccupied with the pregnancy that my DP was easy to ignore. 
Maybe the fact that you are more prone to extreme emotions can contribute to your DP becoming aggravated.


----------

